# Bear Element or Parker Wildfire?



## mavrik46 (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, I went with the Parker mainly because it was the only lefthanded bow that any of the shops around here had at the time. Mine came ready to shoot with the QAD rest. I've been very pleased with it. I did add a String Tamer to mine and it is super quiet with no hand shock or vibration.


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

have you thought af a mission X3
thats what i am considering getting over a parker wildfire


----------



## beararcher21 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Go with the bear!*

the Element is a great bow! fast for a decent priced bow, got mine for 199 at dicks also. love it! shoots and draws smooth, i can drive tacks with it, and just an all around great bow! heres mine (pic). i have on the bow NAP 2100 drop away, sims alphashocks, trophyridge flatliner, and sims espress stabilizer. i shoot 64# at 29'' and shoot 260fps with a bottom line easton excel carbon arrow with 85gr tips. awesome bow, and you cant beat a bear, buy the element and you wont be sorry! hope this helped! nate


----------



## beararcher21 (Dec 19, 2008)

*forgot to add*

i forgot to add that the element has very little shock, and with sims alphashocks and string leeches, its very, very quiet. the deer never hear what hit them! hope this helped! nate


----------



## sweetpeajessw (Feb 5, 2009)

I got the Parker Wildfire XP package from Gander Mountain as my first bow last year. Absolutely loved it, it was a great first bow. I just recently sold it and bought 2 Hoyts, and was actually sad to see it go. I would've kept it if I hadn't used the money towards purchasing one of the Hoyts.

Out of the bows I shot when picking my first one, I picked the Parker because of how it felt and the package I got for the money. I spent $512 for it last year, included a few others toys with it.


----------



## FIREDOG421 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the input, I think I'm going to go with the Parker. It comes totally outfitted and rough zeroed to 20 yards from the factory, and fine tuned from Bass Pro Shops. (Also, if I get one of their credit cards, it will drop the price another $40.) I planned on paying cash for it anyway, so I'll just pay it in 30 days and get the discount. After reading a lot of posts I get the impression that Parker has a more consistent and stronger customer service. Its also a current Parker product whereas the Element has been discontinued. 

Thanks for the help,
FIREDOG


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Good choice and have fun....welcome to the addiction.


----------

